# كيف يعمل الجير بوكس ( الجير العادي ) بالصور



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

احببت ان اشرح لكم اليوم مكونات الجير بوكس وتاخذوا فكرة عنه


اولا : ماهو الجير بوكس ?

هو صندوق لتروس القير

لماذا اصلا السيارة تحتاج الى جير بوكس ?
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



يجب ان نعرف ان الجير المقصود هو الترس نفسه GEAR بمعنى ترس
الجير بوكس هو عبارة عن لعبه نتعلمها ولا نتقن ماذا نفعل بالضبط ولكننا هكذا تعلمنا واحد اثنان ثلاث الخ وهكذا ونعشق في الخلف ولكن ماذا يحدث عندما نرجع للخلف هل الماكينه تعكس حركتها ام ماذا يحدث
وكيف يحدث
الحاجة الى جير للسيارة .. الماكينة تشتغل ولا يمكن اطفائها واشغالها باستمرار الاطارات تدور وتحتاج الى التوقف باستمرار او
ولامر الثاني ثقل السيارة والحاجة الى دفع قوي في بداية حركة السيارة بالكامل تكون على ترس رقم 1 حيث انه كبير ومعنى هذا انه ياخذ لفات قصيرة من دوران كبير من المحرك
هذا الشكل
شكل عام للماكينة و الجير و الشفت و الاطارات

وهذا الشكل يوضح مقطع من الجير حديثنا اليوم
لاحظ التروس 1و2و3و4و5 الاكبر فالاصغر فالاصغر




[/IMG]


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

هل تعرفون ما فائدة 
الغويشة collar


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

ملحوظ يؤثر على قوة عزمها وتجميع سرعتها بسهولة وسرعة. 
وهناك بعض المشكلات التي تصاحب تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج .. منها التأثير سلباً على عزم الموتور وزيادة استهلاك الوقود بشكل غير طبيعي بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك في بعض الأوقات .. ومن مؤشرات بدء تلف اسطوانة الدبرياج تظهر عند بدء التحرك بالسيارة حيث تحتاج إلى وقت طويل لتجميع سرعتها وأيضا عند الصعود بها إلى أعلى الكباري والمرتفعات الكبيرة حيث يجد السائق صعوبة كبيرة في الصعود إلى هذه المرتفعات مما يدفعه إلى الضغط على دواسة البنزين أكثر من العادي فتكون نسبة الوقود المستهلكة أكثر مما تحتاجه سرعة السيارة مما يجعل استهلاك الوقود أكثر من الطبيعي بشكل ملحوظ كما يلاحظ أيضا ارتفاع صوت المحرك أكثر من سرعته الفعلية .. ويظهر تفويت اسطوانة الدبرياج بشكل ملحوظ أيضا عند تحميل السيارة بعدد كبير من الأشخاص آو عند وصول أي نوع من الزيوت عليها.
ولا تقتصر عيوب اسطوانة الدبرياج عند هذا الحد فمن الممكن آلا تقاوم الاسطوانة نهائيا تحريك السيارة من مكانها وفى هذه الحالة تكون الاسطوانة قد انتهى عمرها تماماً.
وهناك عيوب أخرى لاسطوانة الدبرياج تبعد عن مشاكل السرعة والسخونة وزيادة استهلاك الوقود وتتمثل في اهتزاز السيارة بشكل غير طبيعي يطلق عليها (الرعشة) وذلك عند بداية التحرك وهذا العيب يظهر إذا تعرضت الاسطوانة للاعوجاج أثناء التركيب ويظهر هذا العيب أيضا عند ملء الاسطوانة مرة أخرى بالمادة الاحتكاكية في إحدى الورش غير المتخصصة لذلك حيث يكون هناك ضعف في السوست الخاصة بالاسطوانة ينتج عنه اهتزاز السيارة أثناء بدء التحرك.
ومن الافضل ان اسطوانة الدبرياج تتغير ما تتمليش عشان تريح نفسك ولإطالة عمر اسطوانة الدبرياج ننصح بعدم الضغط على البدال الخاص بالدبرياج أثناء السير لفترة طويلة آو عند الانتظار في الإشارات. كما يفضل إبعاد القدم عن بدال الدبرياج بصورة نهائية أثناء السير ولا يفضل تحميلها على البدال حتى ولو بصورة بسيطة حتى لا تتعرض الاسطوانة وبليه الدبرياج للتلف.
ويختلف العمر الافتراضي من اسطوانة لأخرى حسن نوعية التيل المصنعة منه الاسطوانة ونسبة جودته ، علاوة على اتباع إرشادات الوقاية والصيانة الخاصة بمجموعة الدبرياج.
ويفضل تغيير اسطوانة الدبرياج عند ظهور احد العيوب الأولية آلتي اشرنا إليها فى السابق حتى لا تؤثر على قوة المحرك وانسيابية السيارة أثناء القيادة . كما ينصح بتغيير مجموعة الدبرياج كاملة (الديسك والاسطوانة والبلية) كلما تطلب الآمر حتى يكون العمر الافتراضي للمجموعة واحدة وحتى لا تضطر إلى فك المحرك آو الفتيس لتغيير أي جزء من المجموعة مرة أخرى. وعشان انت تريح نفسك من وجع دماغ الصنيعية
سلك الدبرياج وأهميته
يسهم سلك الدبرياج بشكل رئيسي في غيار الفتيس عند الضغط عليه فبدون سلك الدبرياج لا يستطيع قائد السيارة تغيير حركة الفتس ولا سيما في أثناء إدارة المحرك ، حيث انه يعمل على فصل الحركة بين الفتيس والمحرك لسهولة الغيارات. ويجب الكشف على سلك الدبايرج بصفة مستمرة حتى لا تتعطل السيارة فجأة،

وننصح قائد السيارة بما يلي :
ضرورة تثبيت الكابل الخارجي لسلك الدبرياج عند تغييره بحيث يكون مثبتا في الأماكن المخصصة له على أن يكون طرفه الأول مثبتا في جسم السيارة والطرف الأخر في الفتيس بطريقة تمنع تحركه أثناء الضغط على دواسة الدبرياج لأن عدم تثبيت هذا الكابل يساعد بشكل أساسي على رعشة السيارة أثناء بدء التحرك بها (وهذا العيب يتشابه مع تلف الاسطوانة والدسك). كما أن تلف الكابل الخارجي للسلك يتسبب في عدم فصل الدبرياج بطريقة سليمة حيث يصدر عنه أصوات عالية أثناء غيارات الفتيس علاوة على صعوبة تحريك عصا الفتيس.
ولتلافى ثقل بدال الدبرياج أثناء الضغط عليه يجب تزييت الكابل جيداً عند تركيبه مع مراعاة تركيب أنواع جيدة من الكابلات إلا إذا كان السبب وراء ثقل بدال الدبرياج يرجع إلى تلف الديسك ففي هذه الحالة يجب تغييره فوراً.
وهناك سيارات تعمل بنظام الزيت الباكم حيث يقوم الزيت الباكم بنفس دور سلك الدبرياج لذلك يجب التأكد دائماً من وجود زيت الباكم داخل خزينة ماستر الدبرياج والتأكد من عدم أي تسريب زيت بالخراطيم آو الجلود الخاصة بالماستر إلى جانب ضغط القياس من دواسة الدبرياج إلى صباع الفرش السفلي ، كما يفضل استعمال زيت باكم من نوع واحد ولا يتم تغييره آلا بعد غسل دورة الدبرياج كاملة ، كما ننصح بضرورة التأكد من عدم نفاذ الزيت الباكم داخل الخزينة المخصصة لذلك حتى لا تتعطل السيارة.
آما بالنسبة لثقل الدبرياج في السيارات آلتي تعمل بالزيت الباكم فإن السبب في هذه الحالة يرجع إلى تلف الديسك أو وجود رواسب آو أتربة داخل احد مساتر الدبرياج آو تلف جلود الماستر.
كما ننصح بضرورة ضبط سلك الدبرياج في منتصف الدواسة بحيث لا يكون فصل الدبرياج من أعلى الدواسة أو أسفلها مما يعرف بان الدبرياج عال آو منخفض وننصح أيضا بعدم قيادة السيارات أثناء انقطاع سلك الدبرياج أو تلف أي جزء من أجزاء دورة الزيت الباكم حتى لا تتعرض التروس الخاصة بالفتيس إلى التلف آو كسر الفتيس نفسه نتيجة محاولة تحريك الفتيس بقوة ، والتي ينتج عنها احتكاك الحديد نتيجة عدم فصل الدبرياج وارتطام تروس الفتيس ببعضها.
ويارب الموضوع يكون عجبكوا وعاوز الردود منكوا ويارب اكون افدت ناس كتير فى الموضوع دة


----------



## طارق الصافي (26 فبراير 2009)

الله يوفقك استاذي العزيز 
موضوع غاية في الفائدة والروعة


----------



## التائب اليك (26 فبراير 2009)

بجد كنت بدور على حاجه زى كده:85:
شكرا ليك


----------



## المهندس الغبي (27 فبراير 2009)

الف شكراً والله يجزاك بالخير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمد درويش عاشور (27 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك و الموضوع جداً رائع


----------



## صائب العربي (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك.


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

*اسئلة*

هل توجد اسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:33:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

http://thecartech.com/vs/manual_vs_automatic_transmission.htm


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (4 أبريل 2009)

م. محمود كلامك جميييل جدا و الله انا استفدت منه
عندي سؤال أرجو أن يتسع صدرك له
مؤخرا صرت أسمع صوتا من السيارة و خصوصا عند التشغيل في الصباح أو عند الرجوع للخلف
و سألت فقالوا لي بأنها السفايف- بالمناسبة الصوت كأنه صوت احتكاك معدن على بعضه و ليس مستمرا-
و عندما أقود لمسافة فإن الصوت يختفي... فما السبب؟ و هل له علاقة كما يقولون بالسفايف
أشكرك
و السلام عليكم


----------



## khaled waleed (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
الموضوع جداً رائع


----------



## م.محمود جمال (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

خذ العلم من شخص مجرب وكافح مع الفحمات 
اذا كنت مشتري السيارة جديدة وكاله وهذي اول مره تستهلك الفحمات فمعروف انه الفحمات الامامية تخلص في وقت تكون الفحمات الخلفيه باقي فيها اكثر من نصف العمر وهذا الشي متاكد منه

اما اذا كانت سيارتك تم تبديل فحماتها الاماميه او الخلفيه قبل هذا فانصحك تروح للوكاله وهم يشيكو لك عليها ويعلمونك ايهم الي يصدر منه الصوت وكم باقي في عمر الفحمات الاخرى سواء الامامي او الخلفي
تحياتي لك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (5 أبريل 2009)

سفايف السيارة: brake pads 
...................................................


----------



## م.محمود جمال (5 أبريل 2009)

اليوم عندي درس سهل و ماله اي داعي بس قلت خلني اكتب حق الناس الي ما تعرف عن تبديل الهوبات (( الدسكات )) و فيه كم شغله بسيطه تسويها تمنع الصوت و الصفير منها .. 


و بنفس الوقت بحط رايي بعد استخدام هوبات (( دسكات )) DBA .. 




++__ تقرير مبسط عن شركه DBA __++ 



هذي شركه استراليه و هذا موقعهم الرسمي http://www.dba.com.au


----------



## م.محمود جمال (5 أبريل 2009)

هذا النوع الاستاندرد سيريس (( Standard series )) الذهبي (( Gold )) 


http://www.dba.com.au/2006/product_standard.asp


تم تركيب هذا الهوب (( الدسك )) علي كابرس اس اس 2007 


و المميزات مذكوره في الموقع 


و اختصار كلمه DBA المعني هو Disc Brakes Australia 



بختصار كبير اذا تبي تفتك من عذاب الصوت في الكابرس و الومينا و عدم كفاءه البريك فيها جربه و ما راح تندم 


و بعد تركيبه علي الكابرس نعومه و قوه في الفرامل طبعاً يعتبر الاستخدام شراع فقط مو حق دوس و مطارحات ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdvUx...ducts_4000.asp



فيه انواع افضل من هذا الي هو 4000 و ال 5000 بس هذا المتوفر بلكويت و مالي خلق اطلب الصراحه و اهو افضل من الوكاله علي كل حال .


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (6 أبريل 2009)

سلمت يداك على الاهتمام
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> م. محمود كلامك جميييل جدا و الله انا استفدت منه
> عندي سؤال أرجو أن يتسع صدرك له
> مؤخرا صرت أسمع صوتا من السيارة و خصوصا عند التشغيل في الصباح أو عند الرجوع للخلف
> و سألت فقالوا لي بأنها السفايف- بالمناسبة الصوت كأنه صوت احتكاك معدن على بعضه و ليس مستمرا-
> ...


اليك هذا الرابط 

http://www.assayyarat.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152614


----------



## a7md mostafa (4 أكتوبر 2009)

gazak allah 5ayran


----------



## وهوبي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو علة 
الموضوع المشوق


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (7 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع وموضوع مفيد جدا 
نتمنى لك التوفيق 
مع اطيب امنياتى 
:20:​


----------



## mems0 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد التحيه م-محمود جمال
بارك الله فيك على المعلومه وجزاك الله كل خير 
وتقبل مروري


----------



## مهندس صبحى منصور (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك
الموضوع جميل جدا
نرجوا المزيد
يا ريت لو بترسل مواضيع زى دى أتمنى أكون من أصحابك

×××××××××××××××
*( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)*
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*الأخ *المهندس / محمود جمال​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد والموضوع الممتاز الذي تفضلت بالمشاركة به ، ولكن اسمح لي أن أنوه على بعض الملاحظات .. وأرجو أن تفسح صدرك لي.​يا باشمهندس نحن عرب ويجب علينا الاعتزاز بلغتنا الجميلة ، ومن ثم استخدام اللغة العربية عند كتابة المصطلحات الفنية .. وعلى سبيل المثال حضرتك كتبت جيربوكي .. فلماذا لم تكتب صندوق التروس ، ثم تكتب المعنى بالإنجليزية Gearbox  ، رغم إنك عرفت ذلك في تقديمك للموضوع .. وغيرها من الكلمات مثل الكلمات التالية :-​دبرياج .. المعنى باللغة العربية قابض​السوست .. النوابض​البلية .. محمل دحروجي​وغيرها من الكلمات مثل الدسك ـ الماستر ...... وغيرها .​هذا لا يخفض من قيمة الموضوع فالموضوع جميل جدا وأعجبني جدا .. ولكنني كنت أود استخدام المصطلحات باللغة العربية ، وإذا تعذر الحصول على المصطلح باللغة العربية .. يكتب المعني باللغة الإنجليزية .. أو كتابة المصطلح باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية ، سيكون ذلك أفضل للجميع.​أرجو أن تمتعنا بموضوعات مفيدة وجميلة لاحقة تكون مثل هذا الموضوع ، ولكن مع الالتزام بكتابة المصطلح باللغة العربية .. حتى ترسخ معاني المصطلحات الفنية في آذاننا.​تقبل تحياتي واحترامي ،،​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​​​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*الأخ *المهندس / محمود جمال​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد والموضوع الممتاز الذي تفضلت بالمشاركة به ، ولكن اسمح لي أن أنوه على بعض الملاحظات .. وأرجو أن تفسح صدرك لي.​يا باشمهندس نحن عرب ويجب علينا الاعتزاز بلغتنا الجميلة ، ومن ثم استخدام اللغة العربية عند كتابة المصطلحات الفنية .. وعلى سبيل المثال حضرتك كتبت جيربوكي .. فلماذا لم تكتب صندوق التروس ، ثم تكتب المعنى بالإنجليزية Gearbox  ، رغم إنك عرفت ذلك في تقديمك للموضوع .. وغيرها من الكلمات مثل الكلمات التالية :-​دبرياج .. المعنى باللغة العربية قابض​السوست .. النوابض​البلية .. محمل دحروجي​وغيرها من الكلمات مثل الدسك ـ الماستر ...... وغيرها .​هذا لا يخفض من قيمة الموضوع فالموضوع جميل جدا وأعجبني جدا .. ولكنني كنت أود استخدام المصطلحات باللغة العربية ، وإذا تعذر الحصول على المصطلح باللغة العربية .. يكتب المعني باللغة الإنجليزية .. أو كتابة المصطلح باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية ، سيكون ذلك أفضل للجميع.​أرجو أن تمتعنا بموضوعات مفيدة وجميلة لاحقة تكون مثل هذا الموضوع ، ولكن مع الالتزام بكتابة المصطلح باللغة العربية .. حتى ترسخ معاني المصطلحات الفنية في آذاننا.​تقبل تحياتي واحترامي ،،​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​​​


----------



## تايجر المصرى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقك اللة موضوع جيد


----------



## الزملكاوى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرًا .. الموضوع هائل .. ولكن لي سؤال .. هناك اختلاف بين السائقين في عملية نقل حركة الفتيس .. فمنهم من يتعجل النقل حتى تراه يسير على سرعة قد لا تتخطى الخمسين كيلومتر وقد أعطى السيارة أعلى غيار، ومنهم من يرى أنه لابد من "تشبيع" الغيار ، ويقصد به أن تأخذ السيارة أقصى سرعة لها بهذا الغيار ثم يبدأ النقل، ومنهم من يعرف ذلك بارتفاع صوت الموتور .. فهل من تعقيب علمي على ذلك؟ .. كذلك أستاذنا لم تذكر فائدة الغويشة


----------



## hamedsoft (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ولكن ماهى فائدة 
الغويشة


----------



## d_a_w_i (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (11 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## i2003j (22 مارس 2010)

عاشت ايدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد كريم صالح (28 مارس 2010)

مشكورعلى الموضوع الرائع


----------



## shadi-ayman (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثير بس اذا ممكن توضح بصورة متحركة كيفيت تغيير الغيار من الاول لثاني اذا ممكن وشكرا كثير على الافادة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لك على هذه المعلومات وفقك الله 000000

تقبل تحياتي 0000


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (20 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## تمرر (1 مايو 2010)

ما انواع الجير بوكس 
اريد المساعدة
شكرا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوأحسان (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت ... تقبل مروري


----------



## ايمن عبدالدايم (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت صور مجسمة لتوضيح تعشيق ترس المارش بالحدافة


----------



## بن الميكانيك (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## انمار السراج (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 

انمار السراج


----------



## parves (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك.​​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك


----------

